# المنتديات الخاصة > مواهب الطلاب >  هل للمسلميين علماء و مخترعين الآن؟ وكم عددهم ؟!

## لارين

عندمــــا كان المسلمون يحسبون موعد الكسوف والخسوف القادم

والاماكن التي سوف تحدث فيها.

كـــان الالمان والفرنسيين يخرجوا الى الشوارع ويصرخون لكي يهرب الغول الذي ابتلع الشمس...

في الوقت الذي كانت تنظر فيه أوروبا الى مرض الجذام على انه

غضب من الله وعقاب حتى أنهم لتخلفهم الشديد أصدر الملك

فيليب أمره سنة 1313 م بحرق جميع المجذومين في النار!

في ذات الوقت كان المسلمون قد بنوا أول مستشفي للجذام

م707 سنة بدمشق ويعالجون فيه جميع البشر بمختلف ديناتتهم !

هؤلاء هم اجدادنا وهؤلاء من بهم نفتخر

هل للمسلميين علماء و مخترعين الآن؟ وكم عددهم ؟!

----------


## عاصم

للأسف هذه هي الحقيقة

----------

